# ROAR 2005 Region 5 Carpet Championships Cancelled



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

The warm up race on September 30th - And Race October 23rd are cancelled!


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

Why????????????


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

FLCL said:


> Why????????????


No entries in two months - no one has signed up. Today was the deadline for ordering the motors (19T and Stock), ordering t-shirts, ordering tires - and with out anybody entering and minimum order for the motors being 100 qty - we have no one to order them for.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Shoulda made it a bring your own motor race and cut down the price. With a Regional race costing as much as a National it makes no sense to run the regional to be honest. I know some will bash what I say but it is the truth.

Brian


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Yep, I feel the same way!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

rcscrewz said:


> No entries in two months - no one has signed up.


Yep, I agree it would be kind of tough having a race when nobody signed up for it!!


----------

